# افضل وارخص معهد يقدم دورة ال pmp في الرياض؟؟



## مهندس سيمنز (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم 

اخواني والله الواحد يفرح لمن يشوف هذا المنتدى والفوائد الكثيرة من اعضاءها بارك الله فيكم 

اريد ان اسال عن افضل وارخص معهد يقدم دورة ال pmp في الرياض , نويت اسجل ان شاء الله


----------



## مهندس سيمنز (12 يناير 2011)

ممكن افادة يا اخوان!!


----------



## mos (12 يناير 2011)

أخى الكريم / للأسف ليس لدى علم بالرياض 
ولكن أكمل ماتستطيع دراسته من كتاب ريتا وال pmbok
وستجد الدورة المناسبة قبل الأنتهاء بإذن الله.

مع التمنيات بالتوفيق


----------



## Jamal (13 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## pmpp (4 مارس 2011)

ما عليك غير تتصل على الرقم
0548733297
والللللللللللللللله هذا مرررة ممتازالله يوفقك


----------



## emofleh (4 مارس 2011)

عزيزي

بعد تجربتي ، انصحك بعدم التفكير في هذا الإتجاه وانما فكر بمن سوف يدربك وماهي سيرته الذاتيه اما بالنسبة للأرخص فأنني متأكد بأنك ستجد ظالتك بهذا المعهد او ذاك !

وقبل ان تفكر في الدورة التي يعتبرها العديد من الناس بمثابة طوق النجاة الذي سوف يقدوهم الى النجاح وثم يدركون بأن تلك الدورات لم تضف الا القليل، انصحك بأن تقرأ كتاب PMBook وكذلك كتاب ريتا لأكثر من مرة وحاول الإجابة على اسئلتها وبعد ان تتأكد من نفسك ابدأ البحث عن مكان للدورة واذا وجدت المعهد حاول بأن تناقش المدرب في محتوى الدورة وما سوف يقدمه بحيث ان يكون مختلف عن الآخرين واذا تأكدت من انه المناسب عندئذ سجل معه او ابحث عن غيره

وبالتوفيق


----------



## engameramer (7 مارس 2011)

اختيار المعهد يعتمد عليك أنت اولا يعني اذا انت عندك خبرة كافيه وقرأت الكتاب وكتاب ريتا وتبحث عن معهد فقط لإكمال 35 ساعة المطلوبه للتسجيل او تريد شخص يكون محترف لشرح المنهج لك 

طبعا على النت موجود اكثر من معهد تعطي الشهاده اون لاين ومعتمده مثل pmstudy

وفي الرياض يوجد الكثير من المعاهد لكن عن تجربه افضل مدرب هو المهندس / تركي التركي 
في معهد بصائر المستقبل 

فيه معهد اسمه دار الروئى ومعهد اخر اسمه صناعة تدريب الحياة (ساك)

وبالنسبه للسعر ما عندي فكره عنه لأني اخذت الكورس عن طريق الشركه وفي التحضير للإمتحان حاليا 

واي استشاره نحن في الخدمه 


تحياتنا لكم


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (8 مارس 2011)

أسعار دورة البي إم بي بالطريقة التقليدية في المملكة عادة بـ 4000 إلى 5000 ريال و يمكن أقل شوية تصل إلى 3000 ريال
بصراحة الأغلب بحدود الـ 5000 و هذا الكلام قبل حوالي سنتين ما أدري إذا تغير الكلام هذا 
بس ما أدري إذا فيه مراكز غير ربحية تعطي الدورة و تكون معتمدة أنصح بسؤال الـ PMI Chapter اللي بالخليج أعتقد مركزه بالدمام يمكن عنده قائمة بالدورات 
بس فيه حل ثاني و هو دورة عن طريق النت و من مواقع معتمدة من الـ PMI
هذا الموقع يعطي الدورة بـ 99 دولار و يقول صاحب الموقع أنها معتمدة 
http://www.project-management-prepcast.com/
و علشان أكون صريح معك أنا ما جربتها و لا أعرف أحد جربها و لا عندي مصدر موثوق إنها معتمدة من الـ PMI غير كلام صاحب الموقع و لكن الشخص بودكاستر معروف و متابع لعالم إدارة المشاريع و له موقع آخر يحوي بودكاستات رائعة تتحدث عن إدارة المشاريع عموما http://www.project-management-podcast.com/
أنصح بالتأكد من اعتماد الدورة بمراسلة الـ PMI نفسها


----------



## عرندوسه (29 مارس 2011)

مشكووووورررررررررررررر


----------



## eng_mohammadr (16 سبتمبر 2011)

لو سمحتو سؤال
المعاهد تدرس بالعربي ولا انجليزي؟


----------



## محمد براك العتيبي (16 سبتمبر 2011)

شرح الكتاب بالعربي ولكن الكتاب بالانجليزي 
يفضل حل مسائل الامتحان بالانجليزي لان الامتحان بالانجليزي.


----------

